# 10 Gallons Blue Tiger Shrimps Tank



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is my blue tiger with eggs....
finally...i waited for 2 months or more already ahhahaha...

PH Mississauga tap water
Temp 20 degrees
GH 9
KH 3


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

holy crap those are nice!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

They look awesome!


----------



## BlueEL (Feb 11, 2007)

Hope you will have some for sale soon.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahah thanks
hopefully...


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Love em!
how many in the tank now?


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

not a lot,
i think i have 8 of them...but some of them are blonde...
but i heard they can produce blue too


----------



## Abner (Apr 7, 2009)

Amazing looking shrimp!! i said holy crap too..i think i know what i want next


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahahah get the black tiger...>.<
they are expansive @[email protected]


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

do i have the red ramhorn snails?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

killer007 said:


> do i have the red ramhorn snails?


They are ramshorns (Planorbis corneus). At one time there were only black (normal color) and red mutants. Now there are a lot of different shades in body and shell, but I think you can call those red ramshorns if you like!

That's a nice looking apple snail, too.


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

ah....ya i just wondering cuz they don't look red...

i love them, shinny hahahaha


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow, that's cool.

And you also have yellow shrimps. They look perfect together with blue tigers 
My congratulations, sir!


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahahah thanks thanks

they are very beautiful...
i like them alot too
right now they are right beside my old sulawesi tank hahahaha
yellow and tiger together, no [email protected]@
i want to have tank for each kind of shrimp,ah....


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

killer007 said:


> hahahah thanks thanks
> 
> they are very beautiful...
> i like them alot too
> ...


They can be kept together. And there is a good contract between them.
I'm thinking about adding some hardy shrimps from _neocaridina_ species to a sulawesi tank. They supposed to be as hardy as cherries


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

hahhahah yes yes...
i am max out the space and speicies in each tank...
each of my tank have 2 species of shrimps
i want to get some snowball but contact this guy $15 for 10, he never [email protected]@...weird...


----------



## killer007 (Feb 10, 2010)

Blue Tiger but not b[email protected]@


----------

